# Kordon Ich Attack - where to buy



## squirrel (Aug 24, 2013)

Has anyone found Kordon Ich Attack in Vancouver? If so, where can I buy it?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.amazon.ca/Kordon-Ich-Attack-Fresh-Saltwater-Aquariums/dp/B004PBGARW
not sure if any LFS's carry it as I haven't seen it anywhere myself. Might check Petsmart
, King Eds or J&L ....I know they all carry some Kordon products.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Try Petsmart I could swear I picked up a bottle there years ago. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

tony1928 said:


> Try Petsmart I could swear I picked up a bottle there years ago.
> 
> Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


Only Tetra and API ich products listed on petsmarts website.


----------



## JustineClarke (Apr 10, 2013)

PetSmart discontinued it, but some stores will still have it on the clearance section. I'm pretty sure the Grandview Petsmart has a bottle or two left. Just call ahead and if not, they can check other stores for you.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

King Ed's used to stock it. Call them and see if they still do.

Anthony


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

kacairns said:


> Only Tetra and API ich products listed on petsmarts website.


Good to know. Looks like they took it off their system.

Good stuff for very mild cases of Ich. Smells of garlic.

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## squirrel (Aug 24, 2013)

Wow, I'm really having no luck. I tried all the suggestions above and a few more but no one carries it. Me. Pets is looking into whether they can special order it in good time. Amazon will take up to 11 to deliver and 2-3 days more before shipping, so 2 weeks. That's not a great option. Unfortunately I'm super allergic to formaldehyde and I'm weary of other nasty chemicals in case I'm allergic to those too, so my options for treatment seem limited to hear, salt and Kordon's Ich Attack. 


I called 3 Petsmart numbers and got the same guy every time and he said they don't carry it. Must be a call centre?


----------



## squirrel (Aug 24, 2013)

Nope, Mr Pets can't do it.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Try calling Fraser Aquarium. They tend to have all kinds of stuff too. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## squirrel (Aug 24, 2013)

tony1928 said:


> Try calling Fraser Aquarium. They tend to have all kinds of stuff too.
> 
> Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


Sadly, they do not carry it.


----------



## JustineClarke (Apr 10, 2013)

Possibly you called the wrong number then, because PetSmart doesn't use a call centre for calls to their stores. I work at the one on Grandview Hwy. We have one bottle in stock. I already have it on hold, but can only keep it there for a few days.
The phone number is 604-434-1522 ext. 3
You get the phone numbers from the store locator area of the website.


----------



## AquariumKeepers (Jan 8, 2014)

I buy mine from petsmart, 4oz for $7.99 :-D


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I saw one at Tisol a few days ago.


----------

